# Good New Owner Puppy Harness



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam has been trying different harnesses for new owners and puppies. We just use a collar but for the inexperienced hand on the top end of the leash, a harness works fine.

This one works really well. Please follow other instructions available on these Forums to learn how to teach the pup to walk properly on a leash and not learn to pull.

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf%5Fid=1079722&dept%5Fid=801&brand%5Fid=86&Page=

I don't know that is the best place to buy one but it was the first link I found with a Google search.

The small size is the one you will need for a new puppy. We haven't put it on one yet that minded at all having it on.


----------

